# Safety Mode



## GTOWS6GUY (Jun 28, 2006)

Has happened twice on me, and Pontiac can't find anything wrong(also happens at the wrong time during a race also) grrrrrrr, any tips


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a 2005 GTO and have had this problem too.

It's a faulty accelerator pedal sensor. I've had two replaced and haven't had the problem in months.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

they know whats wrong. its the pedal sensor and it needs to be replace. tell them thats what it is and it has a TSB on it


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

They've replaced the pedal sensoer on mine twice and it still hasn't fixed the problem. Its been in the shop a week now and they just called to get my security code so they could install another sofeware patch. I'm sorry to say, but this is what I have come to expect from GM products.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Could this be btchplz problem with his complaint of power loss that he posted on another thread? What actually happens with this safetymode situation?


----------

